# Neuer 144 Hz Monitor und Probleme mit FPS



## openworldgamer (19. Januar 2015)

Hi,
habe seit heute einen ASUS VG248QE,alles schön und gut,144 Hz sind geil 
Allerdings fällt mir auf,dass z.B. Mafia 2 und Just Cause 2 sehr ruckelig sind wenn ich nicht die 144 FPS erreiche. Auch ein FPS Limit schafft keine Abhilfe. Wenn ich z.B. ein FPS Limit von 60 eingestellt habe,wirkte das Spiel deutlich ruckeliger als auf meinem 60 Hz Monitor.
Als ich dann allerdings für Just Cause 2 V-Sync 1/2 im nVidia Inspector eingestellt habe,lief es wie es soll,schön flüssig.
Warum ist das so? Kann ich da was gegen tun? Wäre nämlich schon sehr schön mit z.B. flüssigen 100 FPS zu spielen.

Danke euch schon mal im voraus
(System: 970 JetStream,2*4 GB DDR3,i5 4590,H97 PC Mate)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. Januar 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/373025-hz-und-fps-frage.html

p.s man beachte die Zeit


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2015)

Was du als "ruckelig" empfindest scheint schlicht die asynchrone/tearingbehaftete Framedarstellung zu sein die nunmal stattfindet wenn vSync (oder GSync oder Freesync...) nicht aktiv ist.

Es kann auch nicht helfen den Framelimiter auf 60 zu stellen weil 60 kein ganzzahliger Teiler von 144 ist - 72 wäre hier die Zahl der Wahl - und genau das tut 1/2 vSync.

Was du tun kannst ist, das "adaptive vSync" von Nvidia abzustellen und normales vSync zu fahren. Dann werden immer 144fps dargestellt wenn deine Grafikkarte diese schafft und falls nicht eben 72 (oder 36) fps - das aber tearingfrei.


----------



## openworldgamer (19. Januar 2015)

Danke!
Das ist doch echt ärgerlich,weil z.B. in Sleeping Dogs die 72 FPS super flüssig sind,wenn allerdings ein FPS Drop kommt und die FPS auf ca. 65 fallen,dann ist das schon ein Störeffekt,denn ich bin ein Liebhaber einer stabilen Framerate 
Na ja,muss ich dann wahrscheinlich im nVidia Control Panel immer seperat einstellen für jedes Spiel.


----------



## openworldgamer (22. Januar 2015)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch,für manche Spiele sind 60 Hz einfach besser,kann man zwischen 60 und 144 Hz wechseln?
Wenn ich unter Windows die 60 Hz einstelle,laufen die Spiele trotzdem mit 144 Hz und in der nVidia Systemsteuerung habe ich keine Einstellung gefunden. Geht das überhaupt? Zwischen 60 und 144 Hz wechseln für Spiele?


----------



## openworldgamer (22. Januar 2015)

Ok,Workaround gefunden,der anscheinend funktioniert: habe für Downsampling die Auflösung 2560*1400 genommen und unter Hz 60 eingestellt,nun laufen diese Spiele so wie sie sollen.
Werde mal gleich probieren ob ich das spliten kann,sprich einmal 1920*1080 für 144 Hz und einmal 1920*1080 für 60 Hz.


----------

